# Upgrades for my D10



## Flavio (Jan 4, 2003)

Yesterday I had new brakes fitted, a Mov'It 350mm kit with 4-piston calipers (www.movit.de). I am still braking them in but they certainly look the business.










Today I fitted a new steering wheel, an M3 SMG wheel. I didn't like the old fashioned Alpina 4-spoke wheel. The M3 wheel feels better because it's thicker and it was a plug and play affair with the SwitchTronic and the paddles.










Flavio


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Wow! :yikes: 

Post more pics of your D10 monster!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Flavio,

glad that you have found us :thumbup: 

you have one beautiful car there. I'll be joining the Alpina community in May 

Yeah, post some pictures of that monster :bigpimp:


----------

